# On vacation July 14th through 18th



## Drew (Jul 14, 2008)

...so I won't be around much.  

In the spirit of the Adminishredder, 


If you need booze help, talk to noodles or Popsyche. 
If you need banging mad bitches help, talk to Scott.
If you need help finishing a long overdue solo CD, fuck yourself, and then talk to Ken. 
If you need to know wht Strats kick ass, talk to Chris.


That oughta cover it - have fun!


----------



## Popsyche (Jul 14, 2008)

Waaaaaaaaaaaiiiiit a minute! 

You started vacation(obviously Friday) and you didn't come to Jemfest? 

Fer fuckssake! You could of at least sent your liver!


----------



## DelfinoPie (Jul 14, 2008)

Also, any questions about awesome rhythm tone should always be directed towards Vince 

Have a good...whatever the fuck you're doing


----------



## Popsyche (Jul 14, 2008)

DelfinoPie said:


> Also, any questions about awesome rhythm tone should always be directed towards Vince
> 
> Have a good...whatever the fuck you're doing



5 day alcoholic binge?


----------



## Drew (Jul 14, 2008)

Doing nothing, mostly.

Pops, it was kind of impromptu. It became aparent two weeks ago that, assuming nothing else blew up, this would be the one week I could take off all summer. At the same time, my little sister gave me a call to let me know she'd be in town this week. I got the official go-ahead to take the week off Thursday, by which time you guys were already in transit, and I'd already agreed to pick my sister up on Friday afternoon. 

Maybe next year. :/


----------

